# PB 17" et grésillement !



## zooranium (7 Avril 2003)

Bonsoir à tous

J'ai reçu l'alu 17 pouces samedi. Outre un pixel mort (blanc) ;
j'ai aussi un petit grésillement sous le clavier. On dirait comme un grésillement de haut parleur. C'est assez curieux. Je ne l'avais pas remarqué auparavant.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce genre de disfonctionnement ?

Même si je coupe le haut parleur, le grésillement persiste.



De plus, de façon assez bizarre, si je clique dans un boite de dialogue, alors le grésillement s'arrete et recommence ensuite. Je ne comprend pas trop la relation de cause à effet.
Avez-vous une idée sur le sujet ?

amicalement.
Kg


Nb : Malgré tout celà, l'ecran est tres confortable, le clavier presque parfait (je ne suis pas habitué a reposer mes mains sur le powerbook pour taper et pour le moment , la position me gène est peu).


----------



## gregmac (7 Avril 2003)

tu le trouve pas un peu petit l ecran ?


----------



## SirDeck (7 Avril 2003)

Ce grésillement ne varie t il pas avec la luminosité de l'écran ?

Pour le repose main, tu verras que dès que tu travailles sans table, c'est indispensable.


----------



## osiris (7 Avril 2003)

je confirme le grésillement et le piwel au mileu de l'écran. j'ai bien peur que pour le grésillement cela vienne de la carte graphique et sa gestion de quartz extrem


----------



## samdebecte (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par osiris:</font><hr /> * je confirme le grésillement et le pixel au mileu de l'écran. j'ai bien peur que pour le grésillement cela vienne de la carte graphique et sa gestion de quartz extrem  * 

[/QUOTE]

pour moi aussi,un pixel blanc au milieu de l'écran et un léger grésillement. 

et un et deux et trois ....zéro


----------



## zooranium (8 Avril 2003)

Je suis passé à la fnac et le modèle d'expo fait exactement le meme petit gresillement sonore sous le clavier que le mien. C'est pas spécialement généant mais c'est tout de même étonnant.

j'ai aussi un petit clip toutes les minutes environ, peut-etre le ventilo qui demarre ou s'arrete.
est ce pareil pour vous ?


----------



## vnsullivan (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zooranium:</font><hr /> * 

Nb : Malgré tout celà, l'ecran est tres confortable, le clavier presque parfait (je ne suis pas habitué a reposer mes mains sur le powerbook pour taper et pour le moment , la position me gène est peu).
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu poses tes mains sur le powerbook en même temps que tu tapes?


----------



## osiris (8 Avril 2003)

trois cela fait beaucoup. voir le forum us sur le support apple. quelqu'un avait le même problème et s'est fait échanger son powerbook. c'est un problème sur les premières séries. tel et pris qui croyait prendre. moi qui paradait il y a trois jours à NY avec un powerbook que personne là-bas n'avait encore !
j'ai fait ouvrir un dossier sur l'applestore.


----------



## zooranium (8 Avril 2003)

Salut Osiris,

as-tu le même problème de grésillement sur un alu17" ?

tu dis avoir "fait ouvrir un dossier sur l'applestore" : pour une prise en charge de réparation ?

Où-trouver les infos que tu mentionnes sur le site apple US ?
Sont ce seulement les premiers modèles qui seraient touchés ?
Que fait apple, il répart la machine qui a ce défaut ?

Je commence effectivement à penser qu'il s''agit d'un problème de carte graphique car lorsque sous internet explorer j'ouvre une nouvelle fenetre, le temps que celle-ci s'affiche (rapide car adsl) le grésillement disparait pour revenir ensuite.
De plus, en surfant tout à l'heure, si IE était actif, le bruit avait disparu et si je cliquais sur le finder, hop le bruit revenait.
Bizarre !

Si je fais d'autres découvertes je vous tiendrais au courant


J'ai comme l'impression que nous sommes devenus les heureux beta testeur d'apple ! merci !
Pour le salaire, dois-je envoyer une facture directement à M. Jobs ?


----------



## osiris (8 Avril 2003)

j'ai écris à applestore qui m'invite à contacter le support technique. Ils m'indiquent que je peux échanger la machine dans le cadre légal des 10 jours mais ce que je veux surtout c'est que le problème soit reconnu par apple et résolu !
forum de discussion support apple :

http://discusssearch.info.apple.com/WebX?128@113.CvudaVdugxR.0@.3bc0c696

certains disent qu'il n'y a rien à faire d'autre si. cela peut être lié à la gestion d'os x par la carte graphique mais cela peut être aussi bien plus grave (tension électrique). j'aurais plus d'info demain mais je sens le vent de la révolte gronder car nombreux sont ceux qui ont et les pixels gris/blancs au centre de l'écran et le bruit sous le clavier.


----------



## roro (8 Avril 2003)

J'ai un Ti667 et j'ai aussi des grésillements parfois (c'est vraiment occasionnel), qui n'ont rien à voir avec le son en provenance des hp, et des sifflements parfois quand je surfe sur des sites sécurisés ou quand je fais MAJ de logciels. Bizarre.
Le sujet a déjà été abordé pour les Titanium.


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Avril 2003)

J'ai un TI867 et pas de grésillement comme il st indiqué par certains !


----------



## osiris (8 Avril 2003)

le PB 17 n'est pas le PB 667 ou 867. j'ai eu un 500, un 800 et maintenant le 17". Croyez-moi le bruit est plus que présent. comme si tous les circuits imprimés sous le clavier étaient pris de convulsion.


----------



## osiris (9 Avril 2003)

le SAV apple m'ayant plus ou moins signifié que cela ne devait pas être génant et qu'au mieux je pouvais poasser dans un apple center pour faire entendre ce bruit, je demanderai à tous les possesseurs de PB 17 connaissant le même problème de le faire savoir au support technique apple. je sais que je ne suis pas tout seul et je VEUX VITE que ce problème trouve une solution.


----------



## diloume (9 Avril 2003)

Très peu de personnes ont reçu leur powerbook et les rares qui l'ont ont des problèmes ! Ca fait vraiment désordre tout ca, oulala, vraiment...La date de livraison pour darty est au plus tot le 27 avril, je pense que la fnac doit être à la même enseigne..A une semaine prêt il aura fallu attendre 4 mois entre la date d'annonce et la date de disponibilité réelle...Mais beaucoup de personnes sur ces forums trouvent ca tout à fait normal, donc une fois de plus je ne vais pas me plaindre !


----------



## samdebecte (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr /> * Très peu de personnes ont reçu leur powerbook et les rares qui l'ont ont des problèmes ! Ca fait vraiment désordre tout ca, oulala, vraiment...La date de livraison pour darty est au plus tot le 27 avril, je pense que la fnac doit être à la même enseigne..A une semaine prêt il aura fallu attendre 4 mois entre la date d'annonce et la date de disponibilité réelle...Mais beaucoup de personnes sur ces forums trouvent ca tout à fait normal, donc une fois de plus je ne vais pas me plaindre !
* 

[/QUOTE]

En ce qui concerne la FNAC, et au risque de me répeter, j'ai comandé le mien le 17 Mars et il m'a été livré le 7 avril
A Nantes, ils n'en n'ont reçus que deux....


----------



## diloume (9 Avril 2003)

Commandé à la FNAC le 14 janvier, à ce jour aucune nouvelle !


----------



## zooranium (10 Avril 2003)

Le grésillement est désormais quotidien.
Sous internet explorer ou netscape, si je deplace une fenetre du navigateur, un autre grésillement plus aigu se fait entendre.
Par contre, parfois, si je fais défiler  une fenetre ou si je laisse mon doigt enfoncé sur le clic de la souris, le bruit disparait.

Est-ce le cas pour vous ?

De plus, le gresillement est parfois beaucoup plus fort qu'a l'accoutumé.
Sous alimentation ou sur batterie, le problème reste le meme.
Est ce que tout les 17 pouces ont ce probleme ?


----------



## Hopf (13 Avril 2003)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon powerbook 17" et je confirme la présence d'un léger grésillement lorsque des déplacements de fenêtre sont effectués avec grande célérité.

Le grésillement est très léger sur mon powerbook et est tout a fait supportable. Reste à savoir si ce grésillement est la marque d'un dysfonctionnement matériel qui doit nous inquiéter ou un simple bruit anodin.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu une réponse d'Apple concernant ce point ?

Amicalement


----------



## zooranium (14 Avril 2003)

bonjour,

je viens d'appeler le service d'assistance d'apple.
Tenez-vous bien : selon le technicien le bruit serait entre les touches F5 et F6 (bravo pour la précision) et serait tout à fait normal.
Je lui ai gentiment indiqué qu'un PB 12" et PB 15,2"n'émettait aucun grésillement eux !

Résultat : pas lieu de faire un échange ou une réparation puisqu'il n'y a rien d'anormal.


De plus, parfois, les haut parleurs emettent un "blop" juste avant d'emettre un son (par exemple un message d'alerte d'icq ou de outlook), comme si les haut parleurs se mettaient sous tension avant de pouvoir envoyer le son.
Encore une fois, d'apres le technicien, ce serait tout a fait normal. En fait pour économiser l'énergie, tout ce qui peut etre couper l'est pour économiser la batterie. Donc à la réactivation, y'a un blop.
Dommage que cette réactivation ne soit pas silencieuse !
Cependant, même sous secteur, j'ai aussi ce "blop".
Quelqu'un l'a-t-il aussi ?

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on se fout un peu de moi !


----------



## FabriceG (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zooranium:</font><hr /> *De plus, parfois, les haut parleurs emettent un "blop" juste avant d'emettre un son 

[...] 

Cependant, même sous secteur, j'ai aussi ce "blop".
Quelqu'un l'a-t-il aussi ?* 

[/QUOTE]OUi, tout le monde et c'est tout à fait normal ;-) ben oui


----------



## FabriceG (16 Avril 2003)

Bon, moi j'ai aussi le syndrome du "Safari qui chante", ce tout petit grésillement, tout petit, qui des fois se fait suraigu, qui varie, tant en intensité qu'en fréquence... bref on dirait que c'est lié à l'activité réseau (internet, airport, ethernet...) (je n'ai pas essayé encore le PPP via modem). Si mon activité réseau est nulle : pas de bruit, par contre, si ça frétille dans tout les sens, là ça grésille... sans rien bouger. Par contre je n'observe (ou plutôt entend) rien quand je bouge une fenêtre, quelque soit sa vitesse, sa vélocité... et ce, dans le plus grand silence.


----------



## FabriceG (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> *Si mon activité réseau est nulle : pas de bruit, par contre, si ça frétille dans tout les sens, là ça grésille... * 

[/QUOTE]Évidemment, une plus longue utilisation permet de découvrir que c'est pas aussi simple que ça, car ce matin, plus de grésillement... audible, juste un très très léger grésillement perceptible avec l'oreille collée au clavier... Je ne sais plus quo penser


----------



## FabriceG (18 Avril 2003)

Bon, eh bien au 3e jour d'utilisation, je n'ai plus aucun grésillements... un disque dur très silencieux et le (les?) ventilateur qui reste très discret, bref, une machine pour moine


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * une machine pour moine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et  eux,avec les recettes de la Tarragone, ils vont pas se gêner pour investir j'éspère. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








( en tout cas content pour toi, les smileys "bad" ça me déprime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## zooranium (30 Avril 2003)

Bonsoir,

J'en suis à mon deuxième Alu 17" suite à un échange fnac pour un pixel mort.

Ce deuxième exemplaire émet le même grésillement sous le clavier.
Parfois de façon plus forte que sur le premier que j'ai eu, parfois moins.
Le fait de maintenir le clic de la souris enfoncé n'arrête pas le bruit comme c'était le cas de temps en temps sur le premier.

Je commence à croire que c'est un problème de tous les alu 17 pouces.

Pour ma part, je vais faire ouvrir un dossier chez apple pour qu'il essaye de regler ce problème.

kg


----------



## FabriceG (30 Avril 2003)

Juste pour le dire : je n'ai pas ce problème avec mon powerbook. J'entend bien quelque chose... avec l'oreille collée sur le clavier, et c'est très très faible


----------



## dispirit (14 Juillet 2004)

J'ai recu mon Powerbook 17' il y a deux semaines maintenant et cela fait déjà une semaine et demi qu'il est en réparation. Moi ce n'est pas un grésillement que j'avait, mais carrément un claquement au niveau du haut parleur gauche. Claquement qui s'altérait un peu en exercant une préssion à gauche du trackpad, mais complétement insupportable. Impossible de travailler dans ces conditions tellement le claquement était fort!!! Mon apple center déjà changé les haut parleurs, mais le problème persiste. Ils viennent de me dire qu'ils vont changer la carte mère maintenant... Espérons que le problème vienne de là.


----------



## ludovicf (5 Septembre 2004)

Salut, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un powerbook G4 1.5Ghz (15"2) et il émet également des bruits parasites (grésillement).
   Ces bruits apparaissent et disparaissent en fonction du réglage de la puissance processeur (dans les réglages d'économie d'énergie)

   min ou automatique ==> rien
   maxi ==> grésillement

   Certains pensent que cela viens de l'alimentation, moi aussi au début, mais c'est uniquement parcequ'en général on règle en automatique en mode batterie et au maximum en mode secteur. D'où le fait de n'avoir les parasites que lorsque le secteur est branché

     Suite à ce pb remonté chez Apple, ils ont changés la machine,  . Nouvelle machine reçue, problème identique :-(

     J'ai alors consulté les forums US, et des utilisateurs remontent un problème identique.

     Renseignement pris auprès d'Apple France, il s'agit pour eux d'un problème localisé et ils n'ont pas de retour à ce sujet !!!

     Ils se fichent du monde ou quoi chez Apple (il faut les abonner aux mailing list utilisateurs) ??

     Je suis allé hier à la FNAC (hitoire de vérifier) et le problème existe également sur leur deux powerbook de présentation.

     C'est vrai que si le problème est uniquement sur les produits vendus en France, on peut parler de problème localisé ;-)

     Affaire à suivre !!

     Pour mon premier achat de produit Apple, ce n'est pas glorieux et pas encourageant :-(


----------



## chapichap (5 Septembre 2004)

bah alors, j'ai l'impression que tous les 17" ont ce problème ... le mien aussi. Surtout quand par ex dans le finder (présentation par colonne) je selectionne sur un fichier son  ou mov (sans faire "play"), comme si le proc se mettait en attente. Ca ne ne le fait qu'en mode puissance "max" et pas en automatique...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Septembre 2004)

Pas que les 17", tous les PWB


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pas que les 17", tous les PWB



Non, pas mon titanium867 !!!


----------



## pim (11 Septembre 2004)

Pas de bruits parasites sur mon PB 12", à part le ventilo quand il fait trop chaud  :rateau: 

Pour être complet, j'ai eut 3 fois en 6 mois un sifflement au démarrage (humidité de l'air ?).
Il n'est pas rare que je garde mon PB allumé au pied du lit toute la nuit, la flemme de l'éteindre le soir = il est silencieux


----------



## vincmyl (11 Septembre 2004)

Ca fait 1 an que le mien est allumé


----------



## Gaël (14 Septembre 2004)

J'ai l'impression que vos problèmes de grésillements ne sont pas uniquement limités au PWB. En effet, j'ai eu ces même problèmes sur mon G5 bipro que l'ai reçu l'an dernier et sur l'imac G4 1.25 Ghz de ma copine. Sur ce dernier ces gresillements sont apparus il y a peu. Pour résoudre ce problème j'ai installé CHUD dans les préf système et ai désactivé le NAP. Depuis plus de grésillements. En tout cas Apple ne veut rien savoir.


----------

